# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  St Janskruid combineren met temazepam?

## claudia1969

wie oh wie weet of je bij st janskruid het slaapmiddel temazepam mag gebruiken? Ik gebruik nu kira forte 450 mg sinds 3 dagen en het slapen gaat echt beroerd.In de bijsluiter van st janskruid staat wel vermeld dat het gelijktijdig gebruik van xanax (alprozalam) en midazolam (slaapmiddel) problemen niet mag, geldt dat dan ook voor andere kalmerings/slaappillen...? Mijn huisarts heeft er geen antwoord op. 
Ik ben dan ook op eigen initiatief met st janskruid gestart, mijn huisarts heeft het me afgeraden icm de vele interacties met andere medicijnen en wilde me ivm met mijn terugval opnieuw een ssri voorschrijven. (Ook omdat hij te weinig weet over de eventueele dosering van het st janskruid)
Echter ben ik na 7 jaar eindelijk erin geslaagd om zoloft af te bouwen (nu 3 maanden maar de depressie lijkt terug te komen) en wil ik als het even kan eigenlijk niet meer terug naar de "chemische" antidepressiva. Teveel bijwerkingen en uiteindelijk werkt het na lange tijd niet goed meer.

Weet iemand trouwens ook hoe lang je moet wachten om weer opnieuw te starten met een ssri nadat je st janskruid hebt gebruikt (voor het geval dat het st janskruid niet voldoende werkt bij mij en ik toch weer terug moet naar de ssri's...)

Claudia

----------


## essie79

Hoi Claudia,

Ik weet niet of het tegelijkertijd mag maar je moet wel uitkijken ermee. Het werkt alleen voor mensen met een lichte dip. Ik heb gemerkt dat als er dingen tegen gaan zitten in het leven sintjan dan niet werkt. Ik geloof dat je 6 weken moet wachten voordat je weer aan de antidip kan. Het kan dat je dip weer terugkomt. Na 3 maanden is de anti dip namelijk geheel uit je lichaam. Gelijktijdig gebruik van sintjan en anti dip moet je iig vermijden. Daar kun je het serotonine syndroom van krijgen. Ook kan het dat je antidip na zoveel jaar niet meer werkt. Als ik jou was zou ik dan overstappen naar een ander middel omdat het averechts kan werken als je het weer gaat slikken. Enne, dan ben je veel verder van huis, heb er zelf ook ervaring mee.

gr, Esther

----------


## dotito

hallo claudia,

ik denk persoonlijk dat het niet raadzaam is dat je plantaardige medicijnen met chemische tesamen inneemt.het kan zelf een gevaarlijke intoxsicatie geven.wat ik ergens niet begrijp is dat u dr. daar geen antwoord kan opgeven.maar alles wat op pam eindigt zoals diazapam enz...zijn zowel slaap als kalmerende medicijnen.ook temazepam zou ik niet tesamen innemen met st-janskruid.en wat betreft het herbeginnen met u ssri zou ik toch een paar weken wachten.vraag e.v.t.eens raad bij een andere dr.of zo.

veel succes,gr Dotito

----------


## sietske763

hallo,
helemaal met Do eens,
st janskruid is niet helemaal ongevaarlijk hoor!!
in de wachtkamer van mn psych. hangt een krantenartikel wat st janskruid allemaal doet als je ook andere med. slikt........
dat het zo erg was had ik niet gedacht, psych zal het wel niet voor niets hebben opgehangen..
slaapmiddel dormesan van dr vogel kan wel samen gebruikt worden,
zo kan je miss. langzaam van je pammetje af en werkt dit middel...
bij mij werkt het niet maar hoor vele pos. mensen
en het voordeel is dus dat je dan wel ieder moment met AD kan beginnen als het nodig is
want net als Do zegt, met st janskruid stoppen en AD starten kan echt niet.....

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Claudia,

Ik vond de volgende informatie:
*Wisselwerking St Janskruid met geneesmiddelen.*
Een wisselwerking wil zeggen dat middelen bij gelijktijdig gebruik elkaars werking en/of bijwerking beïnvloeden. St Janskruid kan de werking van geneesmiddelen nadelig beïnvloeden. St Janskruid versterkt de werking van het leverenzym cytochroom P450 waardoor een aantal geneesmiddelen sneller wordt afgebroken en daardoor een geringere werking hebben. Bij gebruik van een geneesmiddel in combinatie met een middel met St Janskruid wordt u geadviseerd om contact op te nemen met uw arts of apotheker die u nadere informatie kan geven of de combinatie tot een dergelijke wisselwerking kan leiden of niet. Dat geldt als u wilt beginnen met St Janskruid maar ook als u het gelijktijdig gebruik van St Janskruid met één van onderstaande middelen wilt stoppen. Waargenomen is dat St Janskruid de werking van de volgende geneesmiddelen kunnen verminderen:
· Remmers van het immuunsysteem bijvoorbeeld bij orgaantransplantaties en autoimmuunziekten: ciclosporine;
· Antistollingsmiddelen van het coumarinetype, zoals acenocoumarol (o.a. Sintrom) en fenprocoumon (o.a. Marcoumar);
· Anti-epileptica: fenobarbital en fenytoïne;
· Luchtwegverwijders: theofylline;
· Hartglycosiden bij hartfalen en hartritmestoornissen:digoxine;
· Remmers van het hiv-virus: indinavir, efavirenz, evirapine
. simvastatine
. middelen tegen neerslachtigheid zoals amitriptyline en nortriptyline
. benzodoazepinen toegepast als slaapmiddel zoals midazolam
. diverse triptanen tegen neurologische aandoeningen
. middelen toegepast bij kanker zoals imatinib en irinotecam
St Janskruid kan ook de werking van geneesmiddelen tegen depressiviteit van het SSRI-type beïnvloeden. Gelijktijdig gebruik wordt afgeraden.
_(Bron; vita-info.nl)_
*Kan ik zomaar met sint-janskruid stoppen?*
Nee, bouw bij voorkeur langaam af over een periode van een paar weken. Na plotseling stoppen krijgen sommige mensen last van misselijkheid, verminderde eetlust, kokhalzen, duizeligheid, droge mond, dorst, koude rillingen en extreme vermoeidheid.
Deze verschijnselen kunnen al binnen 24 uur na plotseling stoppen optreden en zijn na een week meestal over. U heeft er meer last van als u een hoge dosering gebruikt.
Niet iedereen heeft even veel last van ontwenningsverschijnselen. Kijk daarom hoe u reageert als u de dosering iets vermindert. Als u er geen last van heeft, kunt u misschien sneller afbouwen. Vraag uw arts hierbij om advies.
_(Bron; efamra.nl)_

Temazepam behoort tot de benzodoazepinen, en als ik bovenstaande lees denk ik dat het beter is St. Janskruid niet te combineren met temazepam of een SSRI. Daarbij kan het stoppen met St. Janskruid ook bij effecten geven en is het raadzaam om 1 a 2 week te wachten voordat je met de SSRI begint.
Ik sluit me dus aan bij wat Dotito zegt!
Succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Oki07

Sint Janskruid kan toch ook de werking van de pil verminderen. Ook niet onbelangrijk als je niet zwanger wilt worden.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Oki,

Bedankt voor de aanvulling  :Smile:  
Sint Janskruid kan inderdaad de werking van de pil verminderen!
Ging hier echter om werking met AD, maar deze aanvulling is ook niet onbelangrijk!

----------


## Oki07

Ik weet dat het over de wisselwerking met ad ging, maar ik zelf een half jaar lang de pil én st janskruid geslikt en ik wil geen kinderen. Ik wist echter niets over deze wisselwerking en vertel het nu dus waar het kan;-)

----------

